# ,  / > Kenwood >   Kenwood ts 480

## rn6lat

(    ) ,                .   12  11    (1  2.54  ,       ) ,   7" ,  2 1/4 ,    45  .        -    .          .             .

----------

4Y, Amir, Serg

----------

